# natural flea/tick repellent



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried this recipe? Does it work?

Repellent for Pets add 1 cup of water to a spray bottle, followed by 2 cups of distilled white vinegar. Ticks hate he smell and taste of vinegar, and will be easily be repelled by this ingredient alone. Then, add two spoonfuls of vegetable or almond oil, which both contain sulfur (another natural tick repellent). To make a repellent that will also deter fleas, mix in a few spoonfuls of lemon juice, citrus oil, or peppermint oil, which will all repel ticks and fleas while also creating a scented repellent. Spray onto the pet's dry coat, staying away from sensitive areas including eyes, nose, mouth, and genitals. When outdoors for an extended period, spray this solution on two to three times per day. When pets are outdoors generally to use the restroom only, spray the solution onto the animal's coat once per day.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't tried that, but it sure sounds interesting!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Have not tried it! I get an all natural holistic spray and wipes.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I get Kalisee a spray with no chemicals that contains citronella natural oils. Boy does she hate it! Once she sees me coming with the pump bottle she runs away. 

It smells really nice and has natural repellents for ticks and mosquitoes. She runs around rubbing herself all over, so not much stays on her. I will try that vinegar solution too as I am always looking for non chemical things.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't tried te vinegar, some say a few frop of apple cider viegar in the water bowl will work well, vinegar gets in the blood and the fleas and ticks hate it. I have used citrus, I quarterd a lemon and orange pour boiling water over them and cover let sit overnight. I use a tupperware container that is air tight, seems to work so far!! and it smells nice too


----------

